# Fisher 6.5 for Toyota FOR SALE



## RPMAK (Oct 3, 2003)

For Sale 1998 Fisher 6.5 excellent condition new steel cutting edge, new snow deflector, have all wire harness's, truck mounts and Fish stick, will also include emergency Fisher Kit I have. Plow has been garaged kept no surface rust. Asking $2,000 or B/O Need to sell fast in divorce need money for legal fees. Call Rick on cell phone @ 917-439-8527 plow is located in eastern PA (Easton area)


----------



## RPMAK (Oct 3, 2003)

*Pictures of 6.5 Fisher*

Here are some Pics of the Plow


----------



## RPMAK (Oct 3, 2003)

*Picture number 2*

Here is the last picture.


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Post it in the For sale section


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

getting rid of the plow alredy, wow!


----------

